# Business Plan



## Stone (Jan 1, 2016)

Good Morning,
I haven't seen a lot on this site in regards to business plans. What I am looking for information on is this: Does anyone have a system that they teach to their workers? I want to see if people have a system in place that they use to keep production up and ensure that the job gets done to your standards. This will accomplish two things, 1 give you that ability to hold your team leader accountable if you are not on the job site. 2. Give a snapshot to companies that hire you a look at what they can expect from you and your company.
I believe that there will be a lot of good information flowing here and I look forward to reading all of your input.


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

Stone said:


> Good Morning,
> I haven't seen a lot on this site in regards to business plans. What I am looking for information on is this: Does anyone have a system that they teach to their workers? I want to see if people have a system in place that they use to keep production up and ensure that the job gets done to your standards. This will accomplish two things, 1 give you that ability to hold your team leader accountable if you are not on the job site. 2. Give a snapshot to companies that hire you a look at what they can expect from you and your company.
> I believe that there will be a lot of good information flowing here and I look forward to reading all of your input.


We hire people and we work with them if they know what they do and fire if they don't. At this point I select who I work for and not vs


----------



## AceVentura (Sep 6, 2015)

Stone said:


> Good Morning,
> I haven't seen a lot on this site in regards to business plans. What I am looking for information on is this: Does anyone have a system that they teach to their workers? I want to see if people have a system in place that they use to keep production up and ensure that the job gets done to your standards. This will accomplish two things, 1 give you that ability to hold your team leader accountable if you are not on the job site. 2. Give a snapshot to companies that hire you a look at what they can expect from you and your company.
> I believe that there will be a lot of good information flowing here and I look forward to reading all of your input.



Start Small

Develop from within

Personal training and procedure on standards.

Leads need to start at the learning level to understand this.

If they are capable of managing others then you can develop further.


----------



## Stone (Jan 1, 2016)

AceVentura said:


> Start Small
> 
> Develop from within
> 
> ...


Ace, I will definitely be developing from within. At that point I can see who has the leader qualities in them. I guess what I am really looking to find out is how different people approach the clean out. I have seen some people clear the contents into the center of the house and clean from there. Others throw as they go, just looking to put ideas together and build from there. 
This will help put my standards on paper and assist with my training of the workforce. I know how I would go through it but, there are always better ways to go about business. And being able to put good ideas to use and not have to reinvent the wheel is in my belief that way to go.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Stone said:


> Ace, I will definitely be developing from within. At that point I can see who has the leader qualities in them. I guess what I am really looking to find out is how different people approach the clean out. I have seen some people clear the contents into the center of the house and clean from there. Others throw as they go, just looking to put ideas together and build from there.


Put your photo requirements on paper. Be detailed depending on the type of job. Never depend on verbal instructions. I had an older couple doing out of town mowing for me years ago. I told them I needed a couple action shots for each yard. The wife would take photos of her husband from the chest up waving and smiling at the camera. Couldn't see anything else. The next shot was him sitting on the rider while it was strapped down on the trailer. lain:

What works for us on debris jobs is to get everyone into one room and knock it out. Maybe one guy in the trailer sorting, compacting and maximizing the load. 4 people in a fully loaded living room goes fast, vs 1 person per room which ends up with everyone taking an early lunch wondering how come they work so hard yet don't seem to be getting very far. The foreman floats from area to area helping where needed and plugging gaps.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Stone said:


> Ace, I will definitely be developing from within. At that point I can see who has the leader qualities in them. I guess what I am really looking to find out is how different people approach the clean out. I have seen some people clear the contents into the center of the house and clean from there. Others throw as they go, just looking to put ideas together and build from there.
> This will help put my standards on paper and assist with my training of the workforce. I know how I would go through it but, there are always better ways to go about business. And being able to put good ideas to use and not have to reinvent the wheel is in my belief that way to go.



We have a complete and fairly comprehensive field service handbook. We also have one for the office. 

On trash outs most people do whatever works for them. I always clean out the room closest to the entry/exit point so I'm not tripping over debris. We rarely bag anything because that's double handling. We almost never use a dumpster. We trailer everything to the dump.


----------



## deputy138 (Sep 1, 2015)

Craigslist Hack said:


> We have a complete and fairly comprehensive field service handbook. We also have one for the office.
> 
> On trash outs most people do whatever works for them. I always clean out the room closest to the entry/exit point so I'm not tripping over debris. We rarely bag anything because that's double handling. We almost never use a dumpster. We trailer everything to the dump.


On large clean outs we have 2 bagging the small items, 2 clearing out the large bulk items loading as they go. We also try to have an open window in every room we clean to toss the bags out, which saves alot of travel time to and from the dumbster, truck, ect; If manpower is available we have 1 outside managing the loads and picking up the tossed out trash bags. Always start with the closest entrance/exit and work our way in.


----------



## Stone (Jan 1, 2016)

I have to say that, coming up with an estimated revenue for the company is really a pain in the A$$.. Almost done with this plan though. Thanks everyone that has sent me messages and posted on this thread!


----------



## bigdaddy (Mar 3, 2013)

Craigslist Hack said:


> We have a complete and fairly comprehensive field service handbook. We also have one for the office.
> 
> On trash outs most people do whatever works for them. I always clean out the room closest to the entry/exit point so I'm not tripping over debris. We rarely bag anything because that's double handling. We almost never use a dumpster. We trailer everything to the dump.


I agree, bags are a waste of time AND money. If you are buying the good contractor bags at $0.50 a bag it adds up quick.

We usually have a rotation of 10-15 trash cans, I say rotation because they get beat up pretty quick. However, I don't know if I ever purchased a single trash can? There are usually a few at each property already. 

We just load them up and have a guy dragging them to the dump trailer, rinse and repeat.

The only stuff we bag are clothes and they get put in the back of the pickup to drop off at the "Charity Box" (don't get me started on these FOR PROFIT scams) I know they make a profit but at least I don't have to pay for the weight at the dump!

Same goes for paper, cardboard, newspapers, magazines, etc.... My kids schools have fund raiser dumpsters that we load up as well. I used to actually sell directly to the paper recycler, I was getting $200 a ton a few years ago, now the prices are down to less the $40 a ton last time I checked so it's not worth it.

You would be surprised how much money you can save by just eliminating paper and clothes from your dump fees!


----------



## NCnewbie (Aug 6, 2014)

bigdaddy said:


> Craigslist Hack said:
> 
> 
> > We have a complete and fairly comprehensive field service handbook. We also have one for the office.
> ...


I like those methods a lot. Clothes get heavy quick. Do you load the cans up in the trailer and go or dump the cans in the trailer and repeat? At some point I think I saw someone with about 10 of the rolling cans the city uses loaded on a trailer. Can't remember who that was but looked great.


----------



## bigdaddy (Mar 3, 2013)

NCnewbie said:


> I like those methods a lot. Clothes get heavy quick. Do you load the cans up in the trailer and go or dump the cans in the trailer and repeat? At some point I think I saw someone with about 10 of the rolling cans the city uses loaded on a trailer. Can't remember who that was but looked great.


I have a dump trailer so we just load up the cans and dump them into the trailer and toss the empties back into the house to be reloaded.


----------



## bigdaddy (Mar 3, 2013)

NCnewbie said:


> I like those methods a lot. Clothes get heavy quick.


Not just clothes, ANY FABRIC!

I am sure you guys have noticed these "Charity" clothes bins around, they are all over the country now. They usually pop up within a week of any business, gas station, pizza shop, etc.... closing. They just put them at the end of the parking lot. Also, some larger strip malls, Home Depot, Lowes, etc..

Some of you may already know this but I'm sure others don't. Anyway, these guys SELL everything. Nothing goes to charity like a Salvation Army store. Most of them sell to a bulk buyer who pays by the pound, others sort thru and cherry pick the expensive jeans, jackets, etc.. 

The reason I don't mind "donating" to them is because most of the times the clothes are junk, dirty, WET, etc.. I put sheets, comforters, towels, curtains, ANY FABRIC. 

Whenever I get any nice clothes we donate these to a local charity that actually donates the clothes! They give away clothes to people that are job hunting or working and need work clothes but can't afford them.

In the ghetto the boxes usually look like this! LOL


----------

